# Severed hand unearthed in MD



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What are Roxy and Spooky up to? 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090918/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_buried_hand


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's right, it was....a MEDICAL specimen! Yeah, that's the ticket:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"souvenir"?? Ewww.....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Really....How weird that you'd keep a real severed hand?
And how the heck did it get in the yard...he got tired of it an buried it?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

a dog's souvenir?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The dog always gets the blame for things like this


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i need to get me one of these!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A severed hand....ewwwww


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Why does this never happen to me?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, if it did happen to me, it would never make the news. I'd just buy a big jar and some type of preservative. Hello, new prop!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, if it did happen to me, it would never make the news. I'd just buy a big jar and some type of preservative. Hello, new prop!


LMAO. Thanks, I needed that.


----------

